# Time to let the cat outta the bag...



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok the time has come and I've been cleared to let this out.
AML will be making an announcement soon on a couple more new locos that they will be making. For me this is great because they totally fit into my era.
After the GP-60 comes out AML is making the GP-35 next and after that will be the SD-9. No roadnames announced yet, but I've got a good feeling about my road being in there with what's to come AND my pre-order is already in too !!! There will be some new freight cars coming too, but what's for sure is not clear yet. If it is what I have heard, many will be happy too as they are 50 ft cars that are NOT boxcars. I'll chime in again as I hear what's coming. 
Rocky


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Remind me to leave some extra cat food on the front porch. I got a feeling it will be a long time before Kitty comes in the house.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Does a Hi-cube count as a box car...!! 

Looking for a 40', 50', 60', or 68' hi-cube to come play here.... 

Lets see...flat car ...gondolas... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Tho the gp-35 & sd-9 sound fun. 

D


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GN_Rocky on 28 Jan 2014 12:16 PM 


After the GP-60 comes out ........................ Rocky


These are the prophetic words. How long have we been waiting for THIS engine now...............? How about never and possibly never..........

I hope you're right, but..................


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Good point Gary, BUT for me, #577 is still on my work bench. I just have to get back to working on it again.










I've just be too busy or lazy to work on her. 
Either way, I will Always get my SD-9.


Rocky


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

1:29th?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, both AML's and my SD-9s are 1/29th.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Rocky, 
How many years are we talking? 1, 2, 3, 4,.... If the GP50 has made it past the R&D stage I would expect that it would take at least a year for the first releases. So 2015 for the GP50, say 2 years until the next release 2017 for the GP35, and 2019 fro the SD9... To me that is a tight production run. 
I will be interested to see what the cars look like. I sure like the PS4750 hoppers but they do have some mistakes in the detail dept. I sure hope what ever they release is accurate. 
Craig


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

No prices yet, but I am wondering if these will cost more than what an Aristocraft version would cost nowadays. 
It will be interesting to see if the 1/29th enthusiasts who are missing Aristocraft products, will be prepared to pay any extra for Aristocraft subsititutes.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well talking to the man at DH does not sound to promising. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard about these for sometime now, a couple times from pretty reliable sources. The GP60 shouldn't be too far down the road. It has been in the works for quite awhile. The other two I think might be in the wait and see catagory. I don't understand the GP35 before the SD9. We already have similiar looking locos in the GP38-2 and GP40. I might pass on the GP35 but a sure buy for three maybe four SD9's. You can bet the prices will be scary. Hmm,wonder what I can sell to raise cash? Mght have to drive to Marty's this year with some stuff for bargain hunters.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, ok I hear the concerns of the time frame. Aristo strung us along for what 5-7 years and then decided to scrap their SD-9 project. Where is Aristo now ???
I am not as knowing about AML as I was with Aristo about turnaround time sand such. But I do have a bunch of their cars they have produced over the last few years and am quite please with them. Let's remember too, that AML is relatively new to the 1/29th market being a division of Accucraft. But it brings some hope to a seemingly dying scale thanks to the economy. Craig my friend, you mentioned things about AML hoppers being incorrect. I know you count your rivets and keep them in nice neat rows, but is there anything made in G scale much that's 100% accurate ??? Just last night I finally corrected a BIG flaw that USA trains had on one of their wide vision cabeese. I changed out the freight car trucks they put on their caboose to a pair of Bettendorf-Barber style caboose trucks from off of their center cupola cabeese, I'll do a post on it later. But almost EVERY SG caboose made in G scale comes with the WRONG trucks on it. The only way to get the right trucks is to buy the whole center cupola caboose and remove the trucks. Well off track here, but a fine example of the manufacturers getting the product wrong. Seems to happen a lot.

I think we should give AML a chance to prove themselves. I'm sure the freight cars they've brought out have sold well. Heck I bought about 20 of the 3 bay 100 ton covered grain hoppers because I didn't want to splice and dice the Aristo 2 bay covered hoppers. I also have many of their 40 ft boxcars too. Started buying them when they first came out under the brand Canada G scale. If we were to dismiss AML and their new offerings, what else has been announced in the last few years in G scale for standard gauge ?!? Not much and we lost one of the big 3 manufacturers in standard gauge too. It also wasn't that long ago LGB disappeared too until Marklin picked them up, but then the offerings became less and less. Piko enter the market, but other than the 2-6-0, their SG models are the old style MDC 1/32 variety. So anyway, it is a glimmer of hope for some of us. Manufacturers can say all they want to and Aristo lied or at least didn't tell us the whole truth on what was happing there, and the truth came out and see what happened. I hope AML can restore my trust in the scale. Let's see if they will good on their announcement - which BTW they still have to officially make. As for price, roadnames made and times, Let us hope for the best. I DO have a fund set a side just for SD-9s alone and can prove it too. A price tag of say $500 or so each sure beats the cost of buying (2) GP-9s, an SD-45 and an E-8 just to get the parts needed to build one SD-9. Yep that plus detail parts has been what I've put into 577 so far AND I have (4) more extra GP-9s and an SD-45 set aside to do the next SD-9(s) if AML fails to deliver. How serious am I on having SD-9s ??? VERY. But I'd rather buy them already made other than build them, it's a ton of work !!!! 

Until we hear more, that's what I know.

Rocky


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

An interesting thread, but a semi-inside source has indicated otherwise to me, ie, they may be 
the next to follow Aristo-craft!!!! Anyway, don't think I'll be too concerned about setting aside any 
funds for the aforementioned engines, even though I'd buy a couple of them if they ever became 
available...
Paul R...


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Glad to see the economy getting better so AML can get back to making some more nice 1/29th scale product.

Hope the car will be something more modern as the old 40ft cars are becoming a thing of the past and really
played out in Largescale.

I cant see them going out of business like Aristocraft because they make nice stuff and it works and there not just
using 30 year old molds that have seen there best days years ago.

I think part of the hold up was designing a 2 and 3 axle motor block as I believe they never had these type loco's in
production before. I could be wrong but nice to see them moving ahead.

Boo


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Alright, since this AM's buzz over this I made a call and I can say for sure that the GP-60 IS NOW in production. The reason for the delay was the after effect of the 2008 Econo crash. I was also informed that the GP-35 would soon follow the GP-60. SD-9 is next after that, but still needs production planning, tool and die work to be done, etc., so it could still be a couple years yet - hopefully sooner. Say what you will, but it's still nice to hear during this tough time for our scale. BUT Hearing all the negativity here is what's causing good folks to not post and or even leave this site. If I'm wrong, then start the Bad talk. Some are just too quick to judge and flame the topic - shame on you !!!

I was just trying to share good news, perhaps I shall not do so next time









Rocky


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...Some are just too quick to judge and flame the topic - shame on you !!! ..." 

Yepper !! 

thankfully the manufacturers do not waste much time on these forums otherwise they WOULD toss-in-the-towel, waaaay sooner (than retirement time for the principals !!) imho 


Thanks for sharing 'Rocky !! 

Although personally I would be waaay more excited to finely see someone roll a century power unit vs more GPs or SDs ! 


doug c


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 28 Jan 2014 06:44 PM 
Does a Hi-cube count as a box car...!! 

Looking for a 40', 50', 60', or 68' hi-cube to come play here.... 

Lets see...flat car ...gondolas... 

Dirk 
The Rumor from my #1 fan, over there, claims the 50 footer is a high cube... be good for bashing bigger eh?


John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say John..ya got a "Fan Club" eh! 

Can anyone join? 

Is there a waiting period....? 

Dirk


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok you guys, the last time I had heard from my source in AML AND I stress just ideas they had was a 50 ft gondola and a 53 ft flatcar. These were ideas AML was playing with and NOT a for sure thing. We will have to wait to see what they plan on doing. The gon. sounds like a winner, but the flat has alreay been done by someone else. A waffle side might be interesting as if made in a 50 ft version, they could be shrunk down to 40 footers too like the GN had.

Rocky


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

We already have box cars, flat cars and gondolas. Why not a true 1/29th scale offset copula steel caboose? Or how about a ballast car? Heck with Aristo Craft gone, why not a 2 bay coal hopper. It could be the external braced type. But wait, I guess these are all old stuff and everyone wants the 21st century rolling stock. I was told years ago that you don't stock your shelves with what you like, but with what your customers want to buy. AML has a great resourse for them to go by. With Aristo Craft out of the picture, they should be courting every Aristo Craft dealer they can find. From there they can determine what sold and what didn't. Then they can bring out the items that sold and forget the items that didn't. The Aristo Craft dealers have got to be looking for stuff to sell and with USAT asking for their first born to become an authorized dealer, it only leaves AML to provide 1/29th scale stuff.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know of any 50' gondolas in 1/29. Thats a big hole and a good place to start.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ask not what this club can do for you, ask what you can do for the Club.
Waiting period? Got yer shots?

Seems like any body can call Cliff at Accucraft/AML and get him to say what they want to hear.
A year and a half later who will remember this thread?

Not my scale, not my dime.

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh Man..its My Scale!!!! 

We don't have proper flat cars that look better than an old Lionel train... 
40' gons are really short... 
So ya working up into the 50' - 60' car lengths would be a great shot in the arm. Just don't get out a gun!! 
Coil cars... 
52' gons, 66' mill gons, 60' modern hi side gons... 
Hi cubes don't exist for us, in any size... 

There are many lacking to choose from...... 
More of everything....some day... 

Dirk


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe they should make early (steam era) standard gauge in 1:32 and later (diesel era) in 1:29 ?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

http://rldhobbies.com/gp60diesellocomotive.aspx


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A grey/red ....or ....black/orange gp60 could be nice!! 

Ro came out years ago with a 2-bay covered hopper...they forgot the boxes and price tag tho.... 

Correct 64' - 68' covered 4-bay hoppers work.. 
Correct ..about 40' 2-bay covered hoppers are good. 
Two bay ballast hoppers in any color are good too. 
The 52' Canadian bulk head car are very different from the former A/C version..and nicer looking.. 
We don't have a 53' plug door box car now...there are many with combo doors and wider doors not built also... 

There is a very large field out there that seems to fall thru the cracks still..bad economy or no... 

Dirk


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I love these wish lists !


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

That's usually the best these get...!! 

Idea threads...if only there was enough daylight... 

Dirk


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have on thing to say to AML if your going to make diesel locomotives i want the correct wheel size! and height!


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

".....but the (53' ?) flat has alreay been done by someone else...." 

dang I missed seeing that rollout ! who was that ? 

thanks, 

doug c


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

LGB.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, LGB did the 53 ft GSI flatcar in 2 different versions. One was a cool bulkhead flat with either a pipe load or steel beam load and they did a plain flatcar with containers on it. If you want one, I've seen one remaining UP bulkhead version with steel beams on it on Evil bay. But beware, this seller's going to make you pay up the butt for it. His price last I saw he wanted $289, more than double the original price - Ouch !!!

Rocky


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A fresh version, meaning better detail sizing, of the 53' flat would be great. It is an older period car. But not ancient. In todays world they are seen a lot with mixed MOW consists.... 

So ...a slightly newer 60' flat car would be usefull. 
Flats just go up from there. Till we get to 90'... 
Lots a ground to cover just in flats & the cousin off shoots built on flats.. 

Dirk


----------

